# Sticky  Energy V5.1 Monitor Single 2-way Veritas series bookshelf speaker



## Reviews Bot

*Energy V5.1 Monitor Single 2-way Veritas series bookshelf speaker*

*Description:*
Versatility and performance join together in Energy's Veritas V-5.1 bookshelf. Utilizing CSM technology to create stunning, distortion-free highs with their 1" titanium dome tweeters, Energy has paired this with ribbed elliptical 5.25" woofers to create an incredible range of sound from a bookshelf speaker. With a classic style, these

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Energy*EAN*0629303300527*Item Height*10 inches*Item Length*14 inches*Item Width*17 inches*Label*Energy*Manufacturer*Energy*MPN*V5.1R*Package Height*10.5 inches*Package Length*16.4 inches*Package Weight*13.7 pounds*Package Width*13.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*V5.1R*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Energy*Studio*Energy*Title*Energy V5.1 Monitor Single 2-way Veritas series bookshelf speaker*UPC*629303300527*UPCList - UPCListElement*629303300527*Item Weight*16 pounds


----------

